# zo'n goede vriendinnen



## matakoweg

In een van de gratis krantjes trof ik vandaag de volgende zin aan:

_Ze zijn inmiddels zo'n goede vriendinnen geworden dat hun relatie bijna op een huwelijk lijkt._

Ik vind "zo'n goede vriendinnen" vreemd klinken, ik zou zeggen: "zulke goede vriendinnen"

"zulk(e)" voor meervoudige en niet telbare substantieven, zo'n voor enkelvoud telbare substantieven, dus:

zo'n goede vriendin, zulke goede vriendinnen
zulk mooi weer (hoewel ik "zo'n mooi weer" ook regelmatig gehoord heb)

Wat vinden jullie hiervan?
Is dit gewoon een fout van de krant of is dit gangbaar Nederlands?


----------



## Peterdg

In elk geval is "zo'n" in dit geval hier erg gebruikelijk.

Ik ben ook even in de Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst gaan kijken:

Er wordt onderscheid gemaakt voor "zulke" en "zo'n" vóór een substantief of vóór een adjectief.

Voor een substantief heb je gelijk: "zulke" vóór substantieven in het meervoud. Wanneer in dit geval "zo'n" wordt gebruikt, zegt de ANS dat het wel voorkomt in een groot zuidoostelijk deel van het Nederlandse taalgebied. (pagina 312)

Maar, in jouw geval wordt het gebruikt voor een attributief gebruikt adjectief ("zo'n *goede* vriendinnen"): in dit geval behoren zowel "zo'n" als "zulke" tot het standaard Nederlands. (pagina 893)

Dus, het is wel degelijk standaard (en hier erg gangbaar) Nederlands.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik zou persoonlijk nooit _zo'n goede vriendinnen_ zeggen. Ik geloof niet dat dit in Nederland erg gangbaar is, eerder in België.


----------



## Wasmachien

In Vlaanderen, of op zijn minst in Belgisch Limburg denk ik niet dat iemand 'zulke goede vriendinnen' zegt.


----------



## YellowOnline

Nog een bevestiging hier dat dit gangbaar is in Vlaanderen en de constructie met "zulke" eerder exotisch klinkt voor mijn/onze oren.


----------



## bibibiben

De elektronische ANS stelt op http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/05/06/06/body.html:

"De betekenis van _zulk(e)_ is 'van die soort of in die mate als uit context en/of situatie blijkt', het heeft met andere woorden een classificerende functie. In de bovenstaande voorbeelden is de situatie bepalend; de context duidt de bedoelde soort of mate aan in bijv.: 

 (3)  Zulke maatregelen als de regering voorstelt, zijn in ieder geval niet doeltreffend. (= 'maatregelen van die soort')  
 (4a)  Zulke lieve kinderen als die van jullie zijn er niet veel. (= 'kinderen die in die mate lief zijn')  
 (5)  Het waren zulke smalle straatjes dat je er niet met de auto doorheen kon. (= 'straatjes die in die mate smal waren')  

In de laatste twee voorbeelden geeft z_ulk(e) _aan in welke mate de door het adjectief uitgedrukte eigenschap van toepassing is, en heeft het dus de waarde van een graadaanduidende bepaling (vergelijk , Opmerking 1). Dit kan alleen bij een attributief adjectief; bij predicatief gebruik verschijnt _zo_. Vergelijk met (4a):

 (4b)  Kinderen die zo lief zijn als die van jullie zijn er niet veel. "

En verderop:

"In de standaardtaal vullen _zulk(e)_ en _zo'n_ (zelden gespeld _zo een_) elkaar aan. Voor substantieven in het enkelvoud die met het onbepaald lidwoord een gecombineerd kunnen worden, wordt _zo'n_ gebruikt, in andere gevallen _zulk(e)_. "

Kortom, een substantief in het meervoud, al dan niet voorafgegaan door een adjectief, krijgt niet _zo'n _voor zich. In de standaardtaal dan. Sprekers woonachtig in het door de ANS apart uitgelichte "zuidoostelijk deel van het Nederlands taalgebied" zullen een andere mening toegedaan zijn, maar die zal voor iemand uit Alkmaar wellicht niet zo heel interessant zijn...


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Kortom, een substantief in het meervoud,* al dan niet voorafgegaan door een adjectief*, krijgt niet _zo'n _voor zich. In de standaardtaal dan. Sprekers woonachtig in het door de ANS apart uitgelichte "zuidoostelijk deel van het Nederlands taalgebied" zullen een andere mening toegedaan zijn, maar die zal voor iemand uit Alkmaar wellicht niet zo heel interessant zijn...


Waar haal je dat vandaan? Dat is niet wat het boek zegt (zie mijn vorige bijdrage).


----------



## ThomasK

Volgens mij zijn we in een overgangsfase. Naar mijn gevoel wordt _zo'n_ minstens op bepaalde plaatsen oververalgemeend - vooralsnog 'over-' dus - en vervangt het _zulke_, in weerwil van een schijnbaar onaantastbare logica: _zo een mensen _lijkt te gek want je kan geen sg.-lidwoord combineren met een pluralis.

 Dat is m.i. een typisch taalmechanisme: door veelvuldig gebruik worden uitdrukkingen op den duur niet meer geanalyseerd, niet meer zo letterlijk geïnterpreteerd, waardoor een schijnbaar wezenlijk aspect niet meer wordtopgemerkt/ ervaren , en dan krijgt de meest frequente de overhand, ondanks een schijnbare grammaticale of andere tegenspraak, net door die 'verduistering' van de betekenis. Nee?


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Waar haal je dat vandaan? Dat is niet wat het boek zegt (zie mijn vorige bijdrage).



De papieren versie van de ANS stelt op pagina 893:

“Het bijwoord _zo_ wordt in de regel alleen gecombineerd met een niet-attributief gebruikt adjectief. Bij een attributief gebruikt adjectief wordt in de standaardtaal in plaats van _zo_ ofwel _zulke_ ofwel _zo’n_ gebruikt.”

Voor de juiste interpretatie van deze zin is het van belang te beseffen dat de reeksvormer _ofwel-ofwel_ alleen gebruikt kan worden in zogeheten disjuncties met een exclusieve betekenis (zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/25/09/01/body.html).  Het voegwoord _of_ daarentegen kan zowel in disjuncties met een exclusieve als niet-exclusieve gebruikt worden (zie ook http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/25/04/01/body.html), waarbij dan intonatie bepaalt welke betekenis bedoeld wordt. 

Een voorbeeld ter illustratie:

Exclusief:
Op die moeren in die bak past ofwel steeksleutel 12 ofwel steeksleutel 13.
Betekenis: Als steeksleutel 12 op de moer past, dan zal steeksleutel 13 er niet op passen en vice versa.

Niet-exclusief:
Op die moeren in die bak past steeksleutel 12 of steeksleutel 13. [nadruk ligt niet op _of_]
Betekenis: Steeksleutel 12 en steeksleutel 13 zullen beide op die moer passen. Ze zijn inwisselbaar.

Terug naar de ANS-passage van hierboven:

“Het bijwoord _zo_ wordt in de regel alleen gecombineerd met een niet-attributief gebruikt adjectief. Bij een attributief gebruikt adjectief wordt in de standaardtaal in plaats van _zo_ ofwel _zulke_ ofwel _zo’n_ gebruikt.”

Duidelijk is dat het bijwoord _zo_ in combinatie met een niet-attributief gebruikt adjectief gebruikt wordt. Dus wel: Die hond is zo braaf. Maar niet: Dat is zo brave hond. Maar wat te doen als je te maken hebt met een attributief gebruikt adjectief? Dan moet je kiezen tussen óf _zo’n_ óf _zulk(e)_. _Zo’n_ en _zulke_ zijn dus *niet *inwisselbaar. Dit is in overeenstemming met wat de ANS elders zegt, namelijk dat _zo’n_ en _zulk(e)_ elkaar aanvullen.

Had de passage in de papieren versie van de ANS handiger geformuleerd kunnen worden? Dat lijkt me wel. Als je eenmaal te kennen geeft dat er verschil in gebruik is tussen _zo’n_ en _zulke_, licht dan ook meteen even de gebruiksmogelijkheden toe. Laat de lezer er niet naar raden. Gelukkig staat in de elektronische ANS, de sterk bijgewerkte en verbeterde versie van de in 1997 verschenen papieren ANS, alle relevante informatie over het gebruik van _zulk(e)_ en _zo’n_ wél bij elkaar en vind je er de gewraakte passage uit de papieren ANS niet meer terug.

De complete regel over het gebruik van _zo’n_ en _zulk(e)_ vind je trouwens ook heel duidelijk beschreven op http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/944/zon_zulke_mensen_zon_zulk_bier/ (vetschrift en onderstreping zijn van mij):

“*In de standaardtaal zijn de aanwijzende voornaamwoorden zulk(e) en zo'n over het algemeen complementair. Zulk(e) is in het hele taalgebied combineerbaar met meervoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden en met enkelvoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden die niet-telbaar zijn* (stofnamen, bijvoorbeeld bier en pap, maar ook woorden zoals pijn, vee en weer):

(1) Ze vertelde me dat ze een hekel had aan zulke mensen. 
(2) In België is het zelden zulk slecht weer. 

*Zo'n wordt in de standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied gecombineerd met de overige enkelvoudige woorden. *

(3) Ik heb nog nooit zo'n vreemd boek gelezen. 
(4) Wat moet zo'n man aanvangen met een oogpotlood en een lippenstift?”

Onderaan staat verder nog een vrijwel uitputtende opsomming van andere gezaghebbende naslagwerken die hun zegje over deze kwestie doen. Zoals te verwachten voert geen van de naslagwerken als uitzondering op dat _zo’n_ in de standaardtaal wél te gebruiken is voor een substantief in het meervoud dat wordt voorafgegaan door een adjectief. 

Mag je dan helemaal niet_ zo’n goede vriendinnen_ zeggen? Jawel, maar in Nederland is het simpelweg geen standaardtaal. Er zit een sterk regionaal smaakje aan. In België is er onduidelijkheid over de vraag of _zo’n goede vriendinnen_ tot de standaardtaal behoort. Nogal wat gebruikers keuren dit gebruik af. Zie opnieuw http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/944/zon_zulke_mensen_zon_zulk_bier/. Of http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?id=3137, die hetzelfde verklaart.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Volgens mij zijn we in een overgangsfase.


 
In elk geval niet in Nederland. Wie het classificerende of graadaanduidende _zo’n_ voor substantieven in het meervoud gebruikt, bedient zich niet van standaardtaal. Het doet sterk regionaal aan (of zal zelfs als ongrammaticaal worden afgedaan door degenen die niet bekend zijn met dit regionale taalgebruik). In België schijnt er minder duidelijkheid te bestaan, zoals ik ook al in mijn reactie op het bericht van Peterdg meldde, maar het komt mij voor dat de reden niet is dat men daar met z'n allen in een overgangsfase verkeert. De reden lijkt vooral te zijn dat “een vrij grote groep taalgebruikers” dit gebruik  afkeurt (zie ook http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?id=3137 ). In het verwerpen ervan kunnen sommigen trouwens erg fel zijn, getuige deze column van de Vlaamse taalgoeroe Ruud Hendrickx: http://www.vrt.be/taal/zulke-mag-er-zijn. Niet bepaald subtiel...


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zal ook even een subtiel antwoord geven: er lopen in Vlaanderen twee taalklojo's rond: Ruud Hendrickx en Geert Van Istendael.

Ik heb het vandaag (of was het inmiddels al gisteren) nog gezegd in het Spaanse forum: grammatica wordt gemaakt *ná* het analyseren van hoe een taal gebruikt wordt en niet ervóór. Deze twee heren denken er anders over.


----------



## ThomasK

Ongelooflijk toch hoe taalnormen reacties uitlokken. In Vlaaanderen komen wij uit een fase waarin - lang geleden wel - een vaak als vreemd ervaren norm werd opgelegd op schoolmeesterachtige wijze (_zeg niet, zeg wel_). Heel vervelend voor dialectsprekers die toch maar hun best deden om het goed te doen, want de afstand tussen dialect en AN was groot, om niet te zeggen 'e-norm' ;-). Dat lijkt mij in Nederland minder het geval - en daardoor ligt de norm er minder gevoelig.  Denk ik. 

 Tja, inzake die trend die ik meen te onderkennen, intrigeert mij in de reactie van RH hoe hij verwijst naar de bron van de norm: 


> _Zo'n_ wordt in België ook vaak gecombineerd met meervoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden, o*ok door standaardtaalsprekers.* Toch is er e*en vrij grote groep taalgebruikers *die dat gebruik afkeurt.



 Het is dus gangbaar in Vlaanderen, maar... Op zich is de regel best helder en doorzichtig, maar toch: aanpassing van gewoontes kost moeite. Voor zover de trend in Vlaanderen bestaat, gaat mijn verklaring op, denk ik. _(Ik heb die niet verzonnen, die geldt voor een aantal taalevoluties, denk ik, misschien zelfs voor de grammaticalisatie als zodanig - maar dat is een te breed thema)_


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> In een van de gratis krantjes trof ik vandaag de volgende zin aan:
> 
> _Ze zijn inmiddels zo'n goede vriendinnen geworden dat hun relatie bijna op een huwelijk lijkt._
> 
> Ik vind "zo'n goede vriendinnen" vreemd klinken, ik zou zeggen: "zulke goede vriendinnen"
> 
> "zulk(e)" voor meervoudige en niet telbare substantieven, zo'n voor enkelvoud telbare substantieven, dus:
> 
> zo'n goede vriendin, zulke goede vriendinnen
> zulk mooi weer (hoewel ik "zo'n mooi weer" ook regelmatig gehoord heb)
> 
> Wat vinden jullie hiervan?
> Is dit gewoon een fout van de krant of is dit gangbaar Nederlands?


Nee het is geen fout.
 Omdat je het kan zien als deel uitmakend  van een vergelijking: Zo goed ..dat. Zo'n goeie vriendinnen dat...
Als ze in Nederland liever "zulke" gebruiken in dit geval, OK, ook goed. In Vlaanderen zeggen we zo.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Nee het is geen fout.
> Omdat je het kan zien als deel uitmakend  van een vergelijking: Zo goed ..dat. Zo'n goeie vriendinnen dat...
> Als ze in Nederland liever "zulke" gebruiken in dit geval, OK, ook goed. In Vlaanderen zeggen we zo.


Niet akkoord, hoor. Op die manier kan je de 'zo ... dat' wel verklaren, maar de 'zo een' blijft "in principe" onjuist als er een pluralis volgt...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Nee het is geen fout.
> Omdat je het kan zien als deel uitmakend  van een vergelijking: Zo goed ..dat. Zo'n goeie vriendinnen dat...
> Als ze in Nederland liever "zulke" gebruiken in dit geval, OK, ook goed. In Vlaanderen zeggen we zo.



Uit alle informatie die tot nu toe over tafel is gegaan, blijkt dat er een scheiding bestaat tussen het graadaanduidende bijwoord _zo_ en het graadaanduidend aanwijzend voornaamwoord _zo’n_, dat concurrentie moet dulden van _zulk(e)_. Zie nogmaals http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/05/06/06/body.html. Regionaal zijn er verschillen in de mate waarin _zulk(e)_ de plaats van _zo’n_ inneemt, zoals ook al eerder was vastgesteld. Je kunt nu wel stellen dat er in Vlaanderen een tendens zichtbaar is om het vormverschil tussen het graadaanduidend bijwoord en het graadaanduidende aanwijzend voornaamwoord te verkleinen, wat uiteindelijk zal kunnen leiden tot de totale verbanning van _zulk(e)_, maar die observatie houdt niet meteen een canonisering van _zo’n_ in. Daarvoor moeten in Vlaanderen eerst de neuzen wat meer één kant op wijzen. Het zal daar vast wel een keer van komen, maar het zal niet dit of volgend jaar gebeurd zijn.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Uit alle informatie die tot nu toe over tafel is gegaan, blijkt dat er een scheiding bestaat tussen het graadaanduidende bijwoord _zo_ en het graadaanduidend aanwijzend voornaamwoord _zo’n_, dat concurrentie moet dulden van _zulk(e)_. Zie nogmaals http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/05/06/06/body.html. Regionaal zijn er verschillen in de mate waarin _zulk(e)_ de plaats van _zo’n_ inneemt, zoals ook al eerder was vastgesteld. Je kunt nu wel stellen dat er in Vlaanderen een tendens zichtbaar is om het vormverschil tussen het graadaanduidend bijwoord en het graadaanduidende aanwijzend voornaamwoord te verkleinen, wat uiteindelijk zal kunnen leiden tot de totale verbanning van _zulk(e)_, maar die observatie houdt niet meteen een canonisering van _zo’n_ in. Daarvoor moeten in Vlaanderen eerst de neuzen wat meer één kant op wijzen. Het zal daar vast wel een keer van komen, maar het zal niet dit of volgend jaar gebeurd zijn.


Akkoord dat er zo een scheiding is. Je ANS-link geeft vergaande info. Ik legde dit specifieke geval voor aan een taaladviseur van taaladvies.net. Ik verwacht antwoord binnen de 5 dagen.  Benieuwd.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Akkoord dat er zo een scheiding is. Je ANS-link geeft vergaande info. Ik legde dit specifieke geval voor aan een taaladviseur van taaladvies.net. Ik verwacht antwoord binnen de 5 dagen.  Benieuwd.


Het antwoord is toch al bekend? Er is in Vlaanderen onduidelijkheid over de status van _zo'n_ ter vervanging van _zulke_ in een aantal welomschreven gevallen. Er is op dit punt vooralsnog geen consensus. Zie wat ANS, De Nederlandse Taalunie en de Vlaamse Taaltelefoon hierover te berde brengen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het antwoord is toch al bekend? Er is in Vlaanderen onduidelijkheid over de status van _zo'n_ ter vervanging van _zulke_ in een aantal welomschreven gevallen. Er is op dit punt vooralsnog geen consensus. Zie wat ANS, De Nederlandse Taalunie en de Vlaamse Taaltelefoon hierover te berde brengen.


Awel ja de Taaltelefoon antwoordde me zopas dat:
1 in het  gegeven voorbeeld "zulk" het best is.
2 Dat "zulk" in Nederland veralgemeend is
3 Dat "zo'n" in België veralgemeend is (ook bij standaardtaal gebruikers)






 *zo'n / zulke / zulk / zulk een*

_Zo'n_ wordt gecombineerd met enkelvoudige  zelfstandige naamwoorden die telbaar zijn: _zo'n kind_, _zo'n mooie spiegel_, _zo'n idee_. In combinatie  met meervoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden gebruiken we _zulke_:  _zulke kinderen_, _zulke grote ramen_, _zulke problemen_.
_Zo'n_ wordt in België ook vaak gecombineerd met  meervoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden, ook door standaardtaalsprekers. Toch is er  een vrij grote groep taalgebruikers die dat gebruik afkeurt. Daarom is het niet  duidelijk of zulke combinaties tot de standaardtaal in België gerekend kunnen  worden. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied is in elk geval _zulke_.


Het is de eerste keer dat ze zulke mooie resultaten kunnen  voorleggen. 
 Enkelvoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden die niet telbaar zijn, kunnen  zowel met _zulk_ of _zulke_ (_zulk weer_, _zulke wijn_) als met _zo'n_ (_zo'n weer_, _zo'n wijn_)  gecombineerd worden. Combinaties met _zulk_ of _zulke_ zijn standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied. _Zo'n_ + een niet-telbaar zelfstandig naamwoord is standaardtaal in  België.


Zo'n / zulk streng winterweer hebben we al jaren niet meer  meegemaakt. 
Zo'n / zulke wijn heb ik nog nooit gedronken. 
 Daarnaast wordt _zo'n_ in de standaardtaal  gebruikt in de betekenis 'ongeveer'.


zo'n dertig cursisten, zo'n honderd brochures 
 _Zulk een_ is een verouderde vorm. Het is  aanbevolen om in plaats van _zulk een zo'n_ te gebruiken.


Zo'n vonnis kan worden bezorgd aan de  gerechtsdeurwaarder. 
 *Taaladvies.net*
→ Zo'n / zulke mensen; zo'n / zulk bier
*Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst  (ANS)*
→ Het gebruik van _zulk(e)/zo'n/zulk een_ en _zulks_


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Awel ja de Taaltelefoon antwoordde me zopas dat:
> 1 in het  gegeven voorbeeld "zulk" het best is.
> 2 Dat "zulk" in Nederland veralgemeend is
> 3 Dat "zo'n" in België veralgemeend is (ook bij standaardtaal gebruikers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *zo'n / zulke / zulk / zulk een*
> 
> _Zo'n_ wordt gecombineerd met enkelvoudige  zelfstandige naamwoorden die telbaar zijn: _zo'n kind_, _zo'n mooie spiegel_, _zo'n idee_. In combinatie  met meervoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden gebruiken we _zulke_:  _zulke kinderen_, _zulke grote ramen_, _zulke problemen_.
> _Zo'n_ wordt in België ook vaak gecombineerd met  meervoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden, ook door standaardtaalsprekers. Toch is er  een vrij grote groep taalgebruikers die dat gebruik afkeurt. Daarom is het niet  duidelijk of zulke combinaties tot de standaardtaal in België gerekend kunnen  worden. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied is in elk geval _zulke_.
> 
> 
> Het is de eerste keer dat ze zulke mooie resultaten kunnen  voorleggen.
> Enkelvoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden die niet telbaar zijn, kunnen  zowel met _zulk_ of _zulke_ (_zulk weer_, _zulke wijn_) als met _zo'n_ (_zo'n weer_, _zo'n wijn_)  gecombineerd worden. Combinaties met _zulk_ of _zulke_ zijn standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied. _Zo'n_ + een niet-telbaar zelfstandig naamwoord is standaardtaal in  België.
> 
> 
> Zo'n / zulk streng winterweer hebben we al jaren niet meer  meegemaakt.
> Zo'n / zulke wijn heb ik nog nooit gedronken.
> Daarnaast wordt _zo'n_ in de standaardtaal  gebruikt in de betekenis 'ongeveer'.
> 
> 
> zo'n dertig cursisten, zo'n honderd brochures
> _Zulk een_ is een verouderde vorm. Het is  aanbevolen om in plaats van _zulk een zo'n_ te gebruiken.
> 
> 
> Zo'n vonnis kan worden bezorgd aan de  gerechtsdeurwaarder.
> *Taaladvies.net*
> → Zo'n / zulke mensen; zo'n / zulk bier
> *Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst  (ANS)*
> → Het gebruik van _zulk(e)/zo'n/zulk een_ en _zulks_



Allemaal oud nieuws dus.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Allemaal oud nieuws dus.


Ja. We deden een plas en alles bleef zoals het was. Jullie zulk en wij zo.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Jullie zulk en wij zo.


 
Nou... niet helemaal. Immers:



eno2 said:


> _Zo'n_ wordt in België ook vaak gecombineerd met meervoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden, ook door standaardtaalsprekers. Toch is er een vrij grote groep taalgebruikers die dat gebruik afkeurt. Daarom is het niet duidelijk of zulke combinaties tot de standaardtaal in België gerekend kunnen worden. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied is in elk geval _zulke_.


 
Bij ‘jullie’ is het dus niet zo eenduidig als bij ‘ons’. Maar wie nou die “vrij grote groep taalgebruikers” in België is die het gebruik van _zo’n_ gecombineerd met meervoudige zelfstandige naamwoorden afwijst? Ik word er steeds nieuwsgieriger naar. De Vlamingen die hier posten, behoren er in elk geval niet toe. Misschien heeft taalautoriteit c.q. klojo Ruud Hendrickx een grote groep volgelingen die niet graag van zich laat horen, maar wel stiekem zijn observaties op http://www.vrt.be/taal/zulke-mag-er-zijn onderschrijft?


----------



## ThomasK

Even mijn eigen gevoel: Vlamingen hebben een dubbelslachtige relatie met normen. Ze zijn geen normen gewoon in hun dialect (of alleen gebruiksnormen): een fouten-discours is onbestaande, of zo goed als. Het AN is voor een groot deel van hen nog altijd een soort tweede taal, die zij zich met meer of minder moeite eigen maken - omdat er toch een norm geldt, ook al is die niet echt populair en wordt er niet streng de hand aan gehouden. Vandaar dat zij neigen tot een tussensoort (Verkavelingsvlaams) die niet zo veel afstand schept als het AN. In die zin spelen veel 'betere' sprekers ook misschien dubbel spel: een bepaalde mate van VV in de meeste omstandigheden, maar soms AN, in bepaalde specifieke contexten, waar het... nuttig/ noodzakelijk lijkt. Ik gebruik ook spontaan die _zo'n _+ mv., maar als het erop aankomt, kan ik opteren voor een correctere versie.


----------



## eno2

"Zulk mooi weer vandaag", dat zal je in Vlaanderen nooit horen. Het is altijd "zo'n mooi weer vandaag". Dat van "zulke goeie vriendinnen", dat misschien nog wel. In feite gebruik ik zelf mijn zogenaamde taalgevoel en gebruik "zulk" waarschijnlijk meer dan ik denk.


----------



## Chimel

Peterdg said:


> Ik heb het vandaag (of was het inmiddels al gisteren) nog gezegd in het Spaanse forum: grammatica wordt gemaakt *ná* het analyseren van hoe een taal gebruikt wordt en niet ervóór.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm... Ja en neen. Grammatica is een norm. Er zijn verchillende soorten normen:
> a) dwingende norm, top-down, zoals bij het wegverkeer: ook als de meeste mensen sneller dan 120 op de snelweg rijden,dan blijft dit toch de norm en is dat voor mij geen excuus om de norm niet na te leven
> b) losse norm,bottom-up, zoals bij beleefheidsregel: daar geldt zeker wat je zegt. Daar kunnen we maar achteraf vaststellen dat je vandaag niet meer de hand van een vrouw moet kussen omdat niemand meer zoiets doet
> 
> Volgens mij zit grammatica daar tussen in: er is een constante wisselwerking tussen a) en b). Ik zou je stelling dus wat nuanceren (en ik sluit mij aan bij wat Thomas schrijft).
Click to expand...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Even mijn eigen gevoel: Vlamingen hebben een dubbelslachtige relatie met normen. Ze zijn geen normen gewoon in hun dialect (of alleen gebruiksnormen): een fouten-discours is onbestaande, of zo goed als. Het AN is voor een groot deel van hen nog altijd een soort tweede taal, die zij zich met meer of minder moeite eigen maken - omdat er toch een norm geldt, ook al is die niet echt populair en wordt er niet streng de hand aan gehouden.


Mij komt het voor dat veel Nederlanders inderdaad wat relaxter met de standaardnorm omgaan dan de gemiddelde Vlaming. Als een spreker in Nederland bemerkt dat een van zijn of haar uitingen niet tot de norm blijkt te behoren maar eerder een kenmerk is van een dialect (of regiolect), zal hij of zij niet snel verontwaardigd briesen dat die uiting als de wiedeweerga alsnog tot norm verheven moet worden, maar zich eerder bij deze norm neerleggen. Ik kan me voorstellen dat er daarbovenop aardig wat Nederlanders zijn die trots zullen denken: wat leuk dat mijn dialect op dit punt zo anders is dan de norm, daar is niks mis mee! Of anders gaat het de wel de kant van onverschilligheid op: nou ja, ik spreek zoals ik gebekt ben. Opstandigheid tegen de norm, zoals in Vlaanderen wel voorkomt, is in Nederland eigenlijk een vrijwel onbekend verschijnsel.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Mij komt het voor dat veel Nederlanders inderdaad wat relaxter met de standaardnorm omgaan dan de gemiddelde Vlaming. Als een spreker in Nederland bemerkt dat een van zijn of haar uitingen niet tot de norm blijkt te behoren maar eerder een kenmerk is van een dialect (of regiolect), zal hij of zij niet snel verontwaardigd briesen dat die uiting als de wiedeweerga alsnog tot norm verheven moet worden, maar zich eerder bij deze norm neerleggen. Ik kan me voorstellen dat er daarbovenop aardig wat Nederlanders zijn die trots zullen denken: wat leuk dat mijn dialect op dit punt zo anders is dan de norm, daar is niks mis mee! Of anders gaat het de wel de kant van onverschilligheid op: nou ja, ik spreek zoals ik gebekt ben. Opstandigheid tegen de norm, zoals in Vlaanderen wel voorkomt, is in Nederland eigenlijk een vrijwel onbekend verschijnsel.


Ik zou graag mezelf even citeren met wat ik in een andere thread al eens gezegd heb:



Peterdg said:


> Kijk, ik zou hier graag een Nederlandse professor taalkunde (ik ben helaas zijn naam vergeten) citeren die in een radiointerview zei: "Jullie, in Vlaanderen, zijn voortdurend bezig met taal, met wat juist is en wat fout is. In Nederland speelt dit helemaal niet. Voor een Nederlander is het heel eenvoudig: hij spreekt Nederlands, dus, wat hij zegt is per definitie goed Nederlands".


----------



## Chimel

Ben geen professor taalkunde, maar ik zou toch zeggen (en waarschijnlijk heeft die professor het ook zo bedoeld): "Een Nederlander spreekt Nederlands, dus wat hij zegt *en rond om zich meestl hoort* is per definitie goed Nederlands". 

Want ook een Nederlander (of een Fransman met het Frans: wat doen wij anders allemaal op zo'n forum?) kan toch erkennen dat hij iets fout zegt, of liever: iets dat door zo weinig mensen (uit een regio, uit een bepaald milieu...) wordt gezegd dat het niet tot de norm/standaardtaal hoort. Maar voor de rest zie ik wat je bedoelt: we maken min of meer hetzelfde mee met de Fransen, ook zonder invloed van de dialecten...


----------

